# ايه الرومانسيه دى ؟



## marcelino (31 مايو 2011)

*ازيكم ,,

الرومانسيه .. الكلمه العجيبه .. غريبه التركيب !!

يعنى ايه رومانسيه ؟؟؟ وايه لازمتها ؟؟

ليه كل البنات بس عايشين فى دور البنت الرومانسيه الحالمه :blush2:

ليه اغلبيه الشباب بيضطروا يمثلوا رومانسيه ظاهريه علشان يعجبوا البنات ؟

طيب ليه الولد مش رومانسي ؟؟ ليه شايفها هايفه او مالهاش لازمه ؟ ( الاغلبيه يعنى)

الشاب بطبيعه نوعه .. ناشف , قوى ,  خشن .. ولكن مهلا .. لا بأس بقليل من الليونه .. او مرونه .. او رقــه .. نعم رقه ؟

هل تخيلت نفسك رقيق ؟؟؟ هل تخيلتى انك امام رجل رقيق ؟؟ 

الرومانسيه فى رأيي ليست ورده فى كتاب او موسيقى هادئه فى ليله مقمره .. او جواب شاعرى ملئ بالتنهدات .. او او او .. الخ

لالا الرومانسيه رقــة مشاعر .. حنـــــو فائق على الحبيب .. أحتواء .. ما احلى الاحتــــواء . ممتع .. رائع .. عندما يحتويك حبيبك لا ترى غيره بل لا تريد أن ترى غيره .. آآه لا أريد سوى ذلك من تلك المدعوه .. رومانسيه ..

مهلا هناك شئ رائع أخر نسيته .. أنه الحنــــو  الفائق .. هلا جربت او جربتى أن تعطى حنانا بـــــلا حــدود .. قبل الاجابه .. انا قولت بلا حـــــــــــدود

حنان فى كل وقت .. فى كل الظروف .. فى كل المواقف .. فيتأكد حبيبك أنك لا تفتعل الحنان .. بل أنك تحنو بصدق .. حنانك نابع من قلبك .. فا ها هو يهينك , يجرحك , يتطاول عليك , يتجاهلك , يـُفضل عليك اخر ... لا يمكن سيظل حبيبى مهما فعل ..  سيظل الوحيد الذى يأخذ حنانى حصريا مهما فعل .. فقلبى الذى طالما أحن عليه وله لايمكن تحت أى ظرف ينقطع عن ضخ الحنان نحوه ببساطه لانه حبيبى .. مهما فعل !!

أين الرومانسيه ؟؟ أنا نسيت الكلمه لبعض الوقت !! ببساطه لانى دخلت بداخل معناها وأخرجت أحساسين من أروع الاحاسيس .. وهناك المزيد والمزيد اكيد

أنها دعوة للجميع .. أخرجوا ما بداخلكم عن هذه الــصفه الرائعه .. عيشوا بداخلها استخرجوا من أحشائها معانى ومشاعر لم يصل لها احد .. أمتعونا 
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (31 مايو 2011)

> * لالا  الرومانسيه رقــة مشاعر .. حنـــــو فائق على الحبيب .. أحتواء .. ما احلى  الاحتــــواء . ممتع .. رائع .. عندما يحتويك حبيبك لا ترى غيره بل لا تريد  أن ترى غيره .. آآه لا أريد سوى ذلك من تلك المدعوه .. رومانسيه ..
> 
> مهلا هناك شئ رائع أخر نسيته .. أنه الحنــــو  الفائق .. هلا جربت او  جربتى أن تعطى حنانا بـــــلا حــدود .. قبل الاجابه .. انا قولت بلا  حـــــــــــدود
> 
> ...



يااااااااااااااااااااه يا ميلو
لو كل انسان بيحب فكر بالاسلوب دا
اعتقد ان اغلب المشاكل بينهم كانت اتحلت 
وكانوا عاشوا احلي معني للحب الحقيقي الصادق

ميرسي لموضوعك الروعه بجد
يسوع يفرحك


----------



## marmora jesus (31 مايو 2011)

البنت بطبعها رومانسية جدا وحياتها بتخليها محتفظة بالصفة دي
لكن الولد بسبب الضغط والظروف بيكوم مشدود اوي
بس مش معني كده انه مجرد من الصفة دي
اكيد بيجي وقت حتي لو لحظات بيكون فيها رومانسي وهادي ورقيق زي ما قولت
الرومانسية بقي من وجهة نظري
ان الحبيب والحبيبة يخلقوا لنفسهم دنيا او حلم جميل ويفضلوا عايشين فيه علي طول
ومش يسمحوا لاي حاجة تخرجهم من الحلم ده
الاتنين يشيلوا بعض ويستحملوا بعض علشان يفضلوا عايشين فيه
الحلم ده بقي عبارة عن جو من كل المشاعر الجميلة اللي انسان يتمني انها تكون بين ايديه
حب وحنان واحساس ورقة وتفاهم حتي لو من غير كلام ولازم الاتنين يكونوا بيكملوا بعض في كل حاجة
حتي في وقت النرفزة والزعل زي ما بتقول لازم حد فيهم يحاول انه يرخي ويهدي الطرف التاني
ولازم يكون فاهم وعارف ازاي يقدر يهديه ويخرجه بسرعة من الحالة دي
ومهما قال ومهما حصل في وقت النرفزة كله بيروح في لحظة حب وحنان
الرومانسية لما هي تبكي هو يمسحلها دموعها والعكس طبعا
لما تبقي متضايقة او زعلانة تلاقي حضنه مفتوح ليها
هي تبقي مالية عليه الدنيا وهو كمان وهما مع بعض يبقوا مش محتاجين اي حاجة تاني من الدنيا
وطبعا الكلام ده للطرفين وفي اي وقت وتحت اي ظرف 
بس بقي كفاية اوي كده
بس بجد موضوع تحفة جداااااااااااااااا
وخرج حاجات حلوة اوي جوة الواحد
ميرسي ليك مارو
​


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (1 يونيو 2011)

ايه يا عم الكلام الجامد دا
دا انت فنانا بقي وانا مكنتش عارف


----------



## marcelino (1 يونيو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> يااااااااااااااااااااه يا ميلو
> لو كل انسان بيحب فكر بالاسلوب دا
> اعتقد ان اغلب المشاكل بينهم كانت اتحلت
> وكانوا عاشوا احلي معني للحب الحقيقي الصادق
> ...




*ثانكس نيفين .. كنت احب اسمع اللى جواكى
*​


----------



## kalimooo (1 يونيو 2011)

ما فيش خسارة من شوية
رومانسية
بتفرح القلبين


----------



## شميران (1 يونيو 2011)

*كلمات اكثر من رائعة ووصف جميل جدا وتستحق احلى تقييم*


----------



## white.angel (1 يونيو 2011)

*عايز تشوف الرومانسيه بجد ..... *
*تلاقيها فى عيون اتنين متجوزين من حوالى 30 او 40 سنه *
*يمكن بيكونوا قاعدين مش بيتكلموا او مش بيتنططوا*
*بس تشوف فى عيونهم اجمل رومانسيه *
*الرومانسيه بنت الحب *
*يعنى ممكن تدى لصديقك رومانسيه 
ولوالدتك رومانسيه ولابوك رومانسيه *
*الرومانسيه والرقه والحنان والدفئ والعطاء والصدق *
*كلهم موجودين مع بعض *
*ماينفعش تلاقى صفه بدون الاخرى *
*ولكن المشكله يا مارسلينو *
*ان الحياه بقت لا تستقبل هذه الصفات ...*
*نظراً لايقاعها السريع المنفعل*
*الاعصاب مشدوده القلوب حزينه العقول مرهقه الاجساد منهكه 
**انما زمان .. الناس كانت رايقه وهاديه وحلوه وصافيه
كانوا بيعرفوا يحبوا ويوفوا ويعطوا رومانسيه
*
*ولكن لى ملحوظه .... 
انت اكثر من قابلتهم يتمتع بالعذوبه والرقه والرومانسيه*
*وليس اطراء ... بل نتيجه استخلصتها من لون موضوعاتك *
*ونصيحة من اخت *
*اطلع على اقرب دير واترهبن 
لانك هتنتحر لو قعدت تدور على بنت تناسبك*
*هههههههههههههههه*

*الرب يباركك ويفرح قلبك ...*
​


----------



## marcelino (1 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> البنت بطبعها رومانسية جدا وحياتها بتخليها محتفظة بالصفة دي
> لكن الولد بسبب الضغط والظروف بيكوم مشدود اوي
> بس مش معني كده انه مجرد من الصفة دي
> اكيد بيجي وقت حتي لو لحظات بيكون فيها رومانسي وهادي ورقيق زي ما قولت
> ...



*رد رائع يا  مرمر

تسلم ايدك
*​


----------



## soso a (2 يونيو 2011)

*لالا الرومانسيه رقــة مشاعر .. حنـــــو فائق على الحبيب .. أحتواء .. ما احلى الاحتــــواء . ممتع .. رائع .. عندما يحتويك حبيبك لا ترى غيره بل لا تريد أن ترى غيره .. آآه لا أريد سوى ذلك من تلك المدعوه .. رومانسيه ..

مهلا هناك شئ رائع أخر نسيته .. أنه الحنــــو الفائق .. هلا جربت او جربتى أن تعطى حنانا بـــــلا حــدود .. قبل الاجابه .. انا قولت بلا حـــــــــــدود*
*==============*

*حروفى وكلامى وقف عاجز عن التعبير عن جمال الموضوع *
*ولم  استطيع اكتب راى او تعليق بعد قرائتى لموضوعك الرائع من جمال وروعه الموضوع *
*الرب يفرح قلبك *​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (2 يونيو 2011)

مارو بجد موضوع جميل جدا جدا جدا وعارف مش فيه كلام اقدر اقوله بعد اللى انت قلته دا فعلا الرومانسيه أجمل شىء ممكن الانسان يعيشه وخصوصا مع من يحب واقرب الناس ليه بجد مليوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون ميرسى ليك على كلامك الجمييييييييييييييييييييييييييل جدااااااااااااااااااااااااا دااااااااااااااااا

مــــــــــــــــــــــيــــــــــــــــــــــــــرســـــــــــــــــــــــــى​


----------



## روزي86 (2 يونيو 2011)

موضوع جميل اوي يا ميلو

تسلم ايدك

ندخل بقي في الجد هههههههههه

من وجهة نظري الرومانسية تعني الكثير والكثير

الرومانسية هي الاحاسيس النعمة والرقيقة التي نشعر بها  عندما يملئنا الحب كحب الحياة او حب الحبيب او حب الصديق ايا كان نوع هذا الحب 
يعني اقصد اوضحلك ان الرومانسية مش شرط تكون بين حبيب وحبيبته لا لان الشخص الرومانسي بيظهر رومانسيته في كل تصرف من تصرفاته ومع اي شخص قريب منه 

فالرومانسية عندما تشعر انك كطفل صغير في مشاعرك الرقيقة 

الرومانسية عندما تتساقط دموعك عند الاحساس بألم شخص او تنزرف دموعك عند رؤية شخص سعيد بعد معاناة هي دي الرومانسية

كتير بيشوفوا ان الرومانسية ضعف لكن بالعكس المشاعر الرقيقة والمرهفة دي بتدل علي ان صاحبها شخص نقي وصادق وطيب القلب 

الرومانسية هي اقوي وارقي المشاعر الحقيقة 




​


----------



## مسرة (2 يونيو 2011)

الموضوع و التعليقات يجننون 
الكلام واضح انه مش تصفيط كلام انما نابع من القلب و ناتج عن تجربه و حياة
بس انا اكثر شي صدمني بحيث وقفت اشوف على كاتب الموضوع و ما اصدق عيوني
انه كاتب الموضوع ولد!
يعني لازم نفرح و ما نسحب تنهدات لان في بجد اولاد عدهم رومانسيه
شفتو تحليلاتي؟ هههههه
بس انا بجد فرحت عندما شفت انه كاتب الموضوع ولد
ميرسي كتير مر لان عيشتنا هالكلمات الحلوة و رجعت لنا الامل بأن في رومانسيه عند الاولاد


----------



## يوليوس44 (2 يونيو 2011)

* انافى رائى الرومانسية  مرتبطة ارتباط وثيق بالحالة الاقتصادية بمعنى اية  لو الحالة الاقتصادية مية مية والناس مبسوطة والناس معها فلوس بمعنى ادق هتكون فى رومانسية  لكن مش معقولة هتقولى واحد طول اليوم مطحون فى الصبح  فىالشغل وفى المساء شغل تانى  علشا ن يقدر يعيش هتقول لة فين الرومانسية 
 اعتقد ان البنت او الست عليها الجانب الاكبر لان معظم الوقت بتكون فى البيت معظم الوقت والمطلوب منه اكتر من الراجل الرومانسية لكى تمشى الحياة  فقط  ​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 يونيو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *ثانكس نيفين .. كنت احب اسمع اللى جواكى
> *​




صدقني يا مارو مهما قولت ووصفت معناها اللي بحسه
مش هايبقي زي ما انت وصفتها 

بجد كلامك وخصوصا الجزء اللي انا اقتبسته
غني عن كل اللي هاقوله
لان فعلا الرومانسيه اهم شئ فيها احتواء وحب وحنان واحساس بالامان بلا حدود
فيها بيكون حبيبك اهم شخص في حياتك بتشوف نفسك فيه
وبتحس انكم واحد في كل شئ 
وصدقني مهما قولت بيفضل في الاخر جواك احساس صعب
 تترجمه الحروف في كلمات تتقال


بس ماكنتش اعرف انك رومانسي قووووووووووووي كدا
الله يسهلوا يا ولدي
هههههههههههههه


----------



## marcelino (3 يونيو 2011)

Ramy Fahmy قال:


> ايه يا عم الكلام الجامد دا
> دا انت فنانا بقي وانا مكنتش عارف




*ولا جامد ولا حاجه يا رامى دى تخاريف ld:
*​


----------



## marcelino (3 يونيو 2011)

كليمو قال:


> ما فيش خسارة من شوية
> رومانسية
> بتفرح القلبين




*اكيد الكلام دة وراه كلام كبيرر
*​


----------



## marcelino (3 يونيو 2011)

شميران قال:


> *كلمات اكثر من رائعة ووصف جميل جدا وتستحق احلى تقييم*




*ربنا يخليكي ده بس من ذوقك*​


----------



## marcelino (3 يونيو 2011)

white.angel قال:


> *عايز تشوف الرومانسيه بجد ..... *
> *تلاقيها فى عيون اتنين متجوزين من حوالى 30 او 40 سنه *
> *يمكن بيكونوا قاعدين مش بيتكلموا او مش بيتنططوا*
> *بس تشوف فى عيونهم اجمل رومانسيه *
> ...




*ممكن كلامك صح بس الرومانسيه موجودة  فى كل الاعمار بس بنسب متفاوته
يمكن فعلا ظروف الحياة بتطغى على وجودها وجمالها
الحياة مش هايبقى ليها طعم من غير مشاعر حلوة تقرب القلوب قبل الاجساد
انا مش هقدر احكم على نفسي غير لما ابقى فى الموقف بس هحاول قدر الامكان
احافظ على المشاعر الحلوة فى كل الظروف
*​


----------



## marcelino (3 يونيو 2011)

soso a قال:


> *لالا الرومانسيه رقــة مشاعر .. حنـــــو فائق على الحبيب .. أحتواء .. ما احلى الاحتــــواء . ممتع .. رائع .. عندما يحتويك حبيبك لا ترى غيره بل لا تريد أن ترى غيره .. آآه لا أريد سوى ذلك من تلك المدعوه .. رومانسيه ..
> 
> مهلا هناك شئ رائع أخر نسيته .. أنه الحنــــو الفائق .. هلا جربت او جربتى أن تعطى حنانا بـــــلا حــدود .. قبل الاجابه .. انا قولت بلا حـــــــــــدود*
> *==============*
> ...




*ربنا يخليكي يا سوسو صدقينى دة تخريف وانا مش شايفه اكتر من كدة
*​


----------



## marcelino (3 يونيو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> مارو بجد موضوع جميل جدا جدا جدا وعارف مش فيه كلام اقدر اقوله بعد اللى انت قلته دا فعلا الرومانسيه أجمل شىء ممكن الانسان يعيشه وخصوصا مع من يحب واقرب الناس ليه بجد مليوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون ميرسى ليك على كلامك الجمييييييييييييييييييييييييييل جدااااااااااااااااااااااااا دااااااااااااااااا
> 
> مــــــــــــــــــــــيــــــــــــــــــــــــــرســـــــــــــــــــــــــى​




*ربنا يخليكي يا توتااا دة تخررريف مش اكتر .. نووورتى
*​


----------



## marcelino (3 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> موضوع جميل اوي يا ميلو
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> 
> ...




*كــــــــلام رقيق وصادق مايطلعش غير من واحدة رقيقه 
تسلم ايدك يا روزى جيبتى الفايده
*​


----------



## marcelino (3 يونيو 2011)

مسرة قال:


> الموضوع و التعليقات يجننون
> الكلام واضح انه مش تصفيط كلام انما نابع من القلب و ناتج عن تجربه و حياة
> بس انا اكثر شي صدمني بحيث وقفت اشوف على كاتب الموضوع و ما اصدق عيوني
> انه كاتب الموضوع ولد!
> ...



*هههههه ياستى دة تخررررريف مش للدرجه يعنى اللى انتى شيفاها ld:
*​


----------



## marcelino (3 يونيو 2011)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * انافى رائى الرومانسية  مرتبطة ارتباط وثيق بالحالة الاقتصادية بمعنى اية  لو الحالة الاقتصادية مية مية والناس مبسوطة والناس معها فلوس بمعنى ادق هتكون فى رومانسية  لكن مش معقولة هتقولى واحد طول اليوم مطحون فى الصبح  فىالشغل وفى المساء شغل تانى  علشا ن يقدر يعيش هتقول لة فين الرومانسية
> اعتقد ان البنت او الست عليها الجانب الاكبر لان معظم الوقت بتكون فى البيت معظم الوقت والمطلوب منه اكتر من الراجل الرومانسية لكى تمشى الحياة  فقط  ​*




*انا مستنى رأى رجالى من الصبح هههههه

لا متربطهاش بالمادة لانها مش مقياس خالص

ياما ناس عايشه فى الفقر بس اسعد بكتييييير من اللى معاهم ملايين

بالعكس انا شايف كل ما الظروف بقت اصعب كل ما القلوب قربت وهتفرق بردو من شخص لشخص 

بس بردو وارجع واقول اللى بيحب وعايز يدى مشاعر حلوة مش ها تهمه أى ظروف
*​


----------



## marcelino (3 يونيو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> صدقني يا مارو مهما قولت ووصفت معناها اللي بحسه
> مش هايبقي زي ما انت وصفتها
> 
> بجد كلامك وخصوصا الجزء اللي انا اقتبسته
> ...




*هههههه ولا رومانسى ولا حاااااجه انتى فاهمه غلطط :t26:

وبعدين كلامى ايه دة اللى يغنى عن  كلامك :act31:

يلا اتفضلى اكتبى علشان نشوف الرقه والرومانسيه على حق
*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (3 يونيو 2011)

مشاعر راقية


----------



## لدى المسيح (3 يونيو 2011)

ما بين حياة وموت .. 
نعيش لبعض الوقت ..
والحياة هى الفرصة والتجربة
فاما ان نحياها كل الحياة 
او نموت قبل الموت 
مابين ضغط وكبت
أن اختر ان أحيـــا
فماذا يا صاحبى اخترت ؟؟
.............................
أما أنا ارى *الرومانسية * كلمة فلسفية .. لا يلزمها منطق يحللها 
لكن يعوذها اعماق تخرجها .. كما هى .. كما بدت .. دون تورية .. ودونما خجل
انطق بمرادها .. واخرج من فاهك مرادفاتها .. لتسمع من نفسك ما لم تكن تتوقعه
ما هذب الشعور وأرفعه .. ما حملته نفسك وما ذا عن قسوة من يمنعه
..
الرومانسية من الحب
ومن الحب ينابيع الحياة الوارفة الظل
ومنه الكرار .. والامان .. وامتنان للكل
..
كتبت مرة وانا صغيرة 


" أحلـُـم أن يكون.. "
أحلــُم فى الحب أن أكون مليكة فؤاد الشخص الذى أحب أن يختلط كياننا الوجدانى ببعضه .. أحب أن اراه يفتقدنى اذا ما افترقنا لمدة 5 دقائق !!
أحب أ يكون أنا وأكون هو ..أحبه بعمق
كعمق النهر .. فذلك زادى للعمل والاخلاص..
يحبنـــــــــــــــى ...... حتى أنه يختار عنى أشيائى خيفة أن اخطىء
يعاملنى كطفلته المللة .. وفتاته الرقيقة من تكون غيرى أنا !!!!!!!!!!!!!
؟
أعامله مثل طفل كبير .. حتى أنى أداعب خياله بذكرى رقيقة فى أوقات عمله فتدفعه قدماً
ولا ترجعه !
واذا سؤلت عن أجمل شىء فى حياتى .. لا أجد غيره أمامى .. !
واذا سؤل عن أحـلا شىء بحياته لا يستطيع التفكير بغيرى .. .. .. ..
حتى اذا تكهلنا وكانت قلوبنا وسرائرنا تصبح مترابطة رباطاً عجيباً
فلا تسل يا عباراً كيف كانوا يحيون 
لكل سل كيف الحب يكون .. .


----------



## يوليوس44 (3 يونيو 2011)

*

 ياا خى الجميل  اولا:- كلام الكتب  انة فى رومانسية  مع الفقراء لااعتقد  تمام 
   المادة اساس الرومانسية فرضا لو 2 بيحبو بعض ومفيش اكل ولاشرب بالبيت ولافى حتى مقومات حياة اصلا يقعد يقولها شوفتى النجوم والقمر و موسيقة بنتهوفن بتعمل رومانسية وجميل اول حاجة هتقول ياراجل قوم شوف لقمة ناكلها الاول

  انت بتقول انة فى اغنياء غير سعداء كام واحد  من الاغنياء  وبعدين فى فرق كبير بين السعادة والرومانسية فرق كبير
بتقول ان الفقراء فيهم رومانسية كام واحد   يتعدو على الايدى
 لااعتقد فى فرق كبير بين الرومانسية وبين العيشة وتكون اسرة ممكن الفقراء يعيشو علشان البيت وحياة وخلاص
 لكن الرومانسية محتاجة مادة اذا اختفت المادة اختفت الرومانسية مش معقولة واحدة جعانةومش حتى تاكل واقولهاشايفة القمر ولا شايفة منظر الغروب روعة ازاى   هتقول قوم شوف لقمة ناكلها بدل ما نموت من الجوع انا  لااقصد انة مادة تكون  اغنياء حتى تكون مستوى المعيشة تمام 
 مثلا الشباب المتزوج حديثا كام ساعة فى اليوم بشتغل علشان يقدر بفتح البيت ويحافظ على اسرتة 18 الى 19  حتى لو سالت متزوجات عن الرومانسية قبل الزواج وبعد الزواج هتقولك احنا مفيش وقت نفكر فى كدة اختلاف رهيب قبل الزواج وايام الخطوبة وبعد الزواج اختلاف 180 درجة 
 انا اسف طولت عليك فى الكلام 
 دة الكلام الواقع والحقيقة غير كدة  يبقى كلام فى الهوا*​


----------



## لدى المسيح (8 يونيو 2011)

ليه وقفتوا المشاركات ؟؟ يلا استرسلوا وخرجوا منابت وازهار تحبها الكرمة وتحتويها ........... اين انتم ؟؟

هل نمتم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

...............................................

ويا كاتب الموضوع .. موضوعك جدير بالتثبيت .. لا بل بالتخليد .. فمحتواه ونسقه ينادى فالانسان انسانيته .. فيرفعه عن الشهوه .. ويجنبه شره وشر من زجره ............ 
محبتة .. واحتراماً لك يا اخى .. وشكرا .. .. ..


----------



## Rosetta (8 يونيو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *لالا الرومانسيه رقــة مشاعر .. حنـــــو فائق على الحبيب .. أحتواء .. ما احلى الاحتــــواء . ممتع .. رائع .. عندما يحتويك حبيبك لا ترى غيره بل لا تريد أن ترى غيره .. آآه لا أريد سوى ذلك من تلك المدعوه .. رومانسيه ..
> 
> مهلا هناك شئ رائع أخر نسيته .. أنه الحنــــو  الفائق .. هلا جربت او جربتى أن تعطى حنانا بـــــلا حــدود .. قبل الاجابه .. انا قولت بلا حـــــــــــدود
> 
> ...


*من أجمل الكلام إللي قرأته في حياتي يا مارسيلينو :new8:

الرومانسية مش كلام محفوظ أو تصرفات مدروسة أو أشعار منقولة 
بل هي عبارة عن أحاسيس و مشاعر عفوية لا إرادية بتطلع منك و إنت مش عارف 
فيها بتحس إنك فجاة لقيت نفسك بتتصرف على غير العادة و بتتكلم على غير العادة و بتفكر على غير العادة 
بعدها بتصحى على نفسك وبتقول أنا مين و فين و كنت بعمل إيه ؟
متل إللي بيكون في دوخة أو غيبوبة حب و رومانسية 
و بعدها بيصحى مش متذكر أي شي من إللي حصل معاه 

الرومانسية بكل بساطة هي إنك تحس نفسك في عالم تاني أقرب إلى عالم الخيال 
أحيانا بحس الرومانسية هروب أو سفينة نجاة تتجدد فيها المشاعر و الأحاسيس
بعيدا عن الواقع الذي أحيانا يكون غير منصف بحق الأحبة 
هي مكان تلتقي فيه القلوب .. قلوب الحبيبين فقط 
ومكان تتجسد في أسمى معاني الحب و الإشتياق و اللهفة 


مارسيلينو ما تسألني كيف طلع معي الكلام ده ههههههههه 
عارفة أنه تخبيص بس ببساطة حسيته فكتبته :new8:
​*


----------



## جيلان (8 يونيو 2011)

ايه الجمال ده بس
بجد راائع الموضوع واسلوبك معاك حق الرومانسية مش سهتنة وخلاص لان البنات نفسها منهم مش بيحبو الطريقة دى لكنها حنية اكتر وتعبير عن الحب باى شكل ​


----------



## marcelino (10 يونيو 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> مشاعر راقية



شكرا ليك​


----------



## marcelino (10 يونيو 2011)

نرمين 1 قال:


> ما بين حياة وموت ..
> نعيش لبعض الوقت ..
> والحياة هى الفرصة والتجربة
> فاما ان نحياها كل الحياة
> ...




كلالالالام راااااائع تخطى معانى موضوع وكلماتى بكتير .. هو دة الكلام اللى يستحق التقييم

مــــــا أروع تلك الجمله :

يحبنـــــــــــــــى ...... حتى أنه يختار عنى أشيائى خيفة أن اخطىء
يعاملنى كطفلته المللة .. وفتاته الرقيقة من تكون غيرى أنا ​


----------



## marcelino (12 يونيو 2011)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *
> 
> ياا خى الجميل  اولا:- كلام الكتب  انة فى رومانسية  مع الفقراء لااعتقد  تمام
> المادة اساس الرومانسية فرضا لو 2 بيحبو بعض ومفيش اكل ولاشرب بالبيت ولافى حتى مقومات حياة اصلا يقعد يقولها شوفتى النجوم والقمر و موسيقة بنتهوفن بتعمل رومانسية وجميل اول حاجة هتقول ياراجل قوم شوف لقمة ناكلها الاول
> ...



انت شايفها كدة بس !!!!!!!​


----------



## marcelino (12 يونيو 2011)

نرمين 1 قال:


> ليه وقفتوا المشاركات ؟؟ يلا استرسلوا وخرجوا منابت وازهار تحبها الكرمة وتحتويها ........... اين انتم ؟؟
> 
> هل نمتم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...



ربنا يخليكي كلك ذوق

انا مستنيكى انتى تكتبى تانى .. كلامك القليل عبر عن حاجات كتير اوى​


----------



## marcelino (12 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *من أجمل الكلام إللي قرأته في حياتي يا مارسيلينو :new8:
> 
> الرومانسية مش كلام محفوظ أو تصرفات مدروسة أو أشعار منقولة
> بل هي عبارة عن أحاسيس و مشاعر عفوية لا إرادية بتطلع منك و إنت مش عارف
> ...




كان نفسي اقيمك على الكلام الرائع دة​


----------



## marcelino (12 يونيو 2011)

جيلان قال:


> ايه الجمال ده بس
> بجد راائع الموضوع واسلوبك معاك حق الرومانسية مش سهتنة وخلاص لان البنات نفسها منهم مش بيحبو الطريقة دى لكنها حنية اكتر وتعبير عن الحب باى شكل ​




ربنا يخليكي يا جى جى .. كنتى كتبتى اي حاجه حسيتى بيها​


----------



## ميرنا (12 يونيو 2011)

> فقلبى الذى طالما أحن عليه وله لايمكن تحت أى ظرف ينقطع عن ضخ الحنان نحوه ببساطه لانه حبيبى .. مهما فعل !!


تفتكر دى حاجة حلوة


----------



## marcelino (12 يونيو 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> تفتكر دى حاجة حلوة




أة حلوة اوى​


----------



## sparrow (12 يونيو 2011)

*لالا الرومانسيه رقــة مشاعر .. حنـــــو فائق على الحبيب .. أحتواء .. ما احلى الاحتــــواء . ممتع .. رائع .. عندما يحتويك حبيبك لا ترى غيره بل لا تريد أن ترى غيره .. آآه لا أريد سوى ذلك من تلك المدعوه .. رومانسيه ..*

جميل يا مارسيلينو


----------



## amanysaad (13 يونيو 2011)

موضوع حلو بس مش مع كل الناس انا مخطوبة مهما عملت خطيبى مش عجبة طول الوقت بينقدنى


----------



## ميرنا (13 يونيو 2011)

amanysaad قال:


> موضوع حلو بس مش مع كل الناس انا مخطوبة مهما عملت خطيبى مش عجبة طول الوقت بينقدنى


ايه ده بصرا دنا رسيت ع انى حد فاشل ومش بعرف اتكلم ولا اتصرف وربنا خلقنى بعد مكتفى ولا ليا عازة اصلا فى الدنيا بصى يا تكبرى دماغك وتعدى يما تفكك منه بس ع فكرة ده اسلوب حياته كده متحطيش فى دماغك  دلوقتى ولا بعدين يتغير اى راجل مستنى منك تتغيرى لكن هو مستحيل يتغير 
بص يا لينو مفيش حد يستاهل انك تخلى كرامتك تحت رجليه غلطت اعتزر متصلحش براحته يبنى اسمع من تجارب الخلق هتندم ندم ع كرامتك دى وانك كنت بتعدى كتير وبتسامح عشان بس بتحب فعلا ملعون الحب اللى يخلى الانسان ينسى كرامته


----------



## ميرنا (13 يونيو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> أة حلوة اوى​


يبقى لسه فى الاول اعمل حساب اللى انتا بتحبه ده ممكن فى اى وقت ممكن يسيبك 
وسباب تافهه جداا 
انا كنت بقولها زمان بس لما حبيت قلت لاا مينفعش يبقى فى كرمة بينا وصدقنى محد ندم غيرى وتحديدا للبنات الولاد جبابرة متقليش مش كلهم لا كلكم ممكن مع قلة الحدة شوية يعنى بس الهدف واحد :bomb:


----------



## marcelino (13 يونيو 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> ايه ده بصرا دنا رسيت ع انى حد فاشل ومش بعرف اتكلم ولا اتصرف وربنا خلقنى بعد مكتفى ولا ليا عازة اصلا فى الدنيا بصى يا تكبرى دماغك وتعدى يما تفكك منه بس ع فكرة ده اسلوب حياته كده متحطيش فى دماغك  دلوقتى ولا بعدين يتغير اى راجل مستنى منك تتغيرى لكن هو مستحيل يتغير
> بص يا لينو مفيش حد يستاهل انك تخلى كرامتك تحت رجليه غلطت اعتزر متصلحش براحته يبنى اسمع من تجارب الخلق هتندم ندم ع كرامتك دى وانك كنت بتعدى كتير وبتسامح عشان بس بتحب فعلا ملعون الحب اللى يخلى الانسان ينسى كرامته





Apsoti قال:


> يبقى لسه فى الاول اعمل حساب اللى انتا بتحبه ده ممكن فى اى وقت ممكن يسيبك
> وسباب تافهه جداا
> انا كنت بقولها زمان بس لما حبيت قلت لاا مينفعش يبقى فى كرمة بينا وصدقنى محد ندم غيرى وتحديدا للبنات الولاد جبابرة متقليش مش كلهم لا كلكم ممكن مع قلة الحدة شوية يعنى بس الهدف واحد :bomb:



صدقيني عن تجربه 

واللى جرب يدى مهما حصل هايدى 

واللى بحبه سابنى ومرضيش بيا لاسباب تافهه وبردو بحبه

وبديله اى حاجه يعوزها .. لو طلب عنيا هديهاله

بفكر فيها كتير  لو كلمتنى دلوقتى هفرح اوى ,, فى الحقيقه بتمنى كدة دلوقتى .

بس خلاص هى فضلت عليا غيرى .. تعرفى لما عرفت جيبت الغلط عليا قولت اكيد انا اللى ناقصنى حاجه .. انا اللى وحش وأقل من انى اعجبها . ( كان فى وقتها احساس بالنقص مش هعرف اوصفهوالك) وبرغم كدة مكرهتهاش ومش هكرها

لانى حبيتها ومش هقدر اكره اللى حبيته مهما عمل 

حب ومش مستنى مقابل لانه مافيش مقابل اساسا ​


----------



## marcelino (13 يونيو 2011)

sparrow قال:


> *لالا الرومانسيه رقــة مشاعر .. حنـــــو فائق على الحبيب .. أحتواء .. ما احلى الاحتــــواء . ممتع .. رائع .. عندما يحتويك حبيبك لا ترى غيره بل لا تريد أن ترى غيره .. آآه لا أريد سوى ذلك من تلك المدعوه .. رومانسيه ..*
> 
> جميل يا مارسيلينو




ثانكس يا سابرو مرورك وتقييمك نورتى​


----------



## marcelino (13 يونيو 2011)

amanysaad قال:


> موضوع حلو بس مش مع كل الناس انا مخطوبة مهما عملت خطيبى مش عجبة طول الوقت بينقدنى



بصراحه مش عارف اقولك ايه . 

مش يمكن انتى غلطانه فى الحاجات دى كلها ؟

ولا هو بيتلكك وخلاص ؟​


----------



## ميرنا (14 يونيو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> صدقيني عن تجربه
> 
> واللى جرب يدى مهما حصل هايدى
> 
> ...


صلى ان تنسى وربنا يديك اللى تستاهل مشاعرك يمكن بندى مشاعرنا لناس غلط 
امبارح قاعدة فاضية كتبت كلمة حسيتها جداا
احببت قمرا فزلقنى من عليه احببن فارس فقتلنى بيديه احببت عظيما فداسنى بقدمية يمكن ده اللى حسيته فعلا حسيت انى ولا حاجة بس لانك حبيت بامانة وسمحت وعديت والطرف التانى ا ربنا هيديك اللى يحبك اضعاف حبك انتا


----------



## ميرنا (14 يونيو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> بصراحه مش عارف اقولك ايه .
> 
> مش يمكن انتى غلطانه فى الحاجات دى كلها ؟
> 
> ولا هو بيتلكك وخلاص ؟​


بص هو مش بيتللك ولا هى غلطانة بس هو احيانا بيوقف ع الواحدة ليه لانو عاوز يعودها ع طبعه وكمان بيتعامل معاها ع انها مراته مش خاطب لا كل غلطة ميعديهاش يوقف عليها وقفة جامدة جداا وتبقى خناقة عشان متتكررش تانى 
لانى ده كان بيحصل معايا بس انا عاوز اعيش الخطوبة عاوزة حد يفرح معايا بلخطوبة يعديلى نسامح بعض نتسحمل مش يوقفلى ع كل حاجة انا مش هتخطبله ميت مرة وبعدين كنت حابة اعيش كل فترة بفترتها


----------



## لدى المسيح (25 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *من أجمل الكلام إللي قرأته في حياتي يا مارسيلينو :new8:*​
> *الرومانسية مش كلام محفوظ أو تصرفات مدروسة أو أشعار منقولة *
> *بل هي عبارة عن أحاسيس و مشاعر عفوية لا إرادية بتطلع منك و إنت مش عارف *
> *فيها بتحس إنك فجاة لقيت نفسك بتتصرف على غير العادة و بتتكلم على غير العادة و بتفكر على غير العادة *
> ...


 
 :new8:ده مش تخبيص .. دى روحك اللى سيبتيها تسترسل فى شرح اختبارها للمشاعر اللى مش محتاجة منطق يفسرها ولا دستور

 ينصفها ولا ماسكات تجملها ... .
اللى انتى قلتيه هو واقع بدواخلنا لكن بنخاف نعيش فيه !!! :new8:

عجبتنى جداً مشاركتك.. .


----------



## Rosetta (25 يونيو 2011)

نرمين 1 قال:


> :new8:ده مش تخبيص .. دى روحك اللى سيبتيها تسترسل فى شرح اختبارها للمشاعر اللى مش محتاجة منطق يفسرها ولا دستور
> 
> ينصفها ولا ماسكات تجملها ... .
> اللى انتى قلتيه هو واقع بدواخلنا لكن بنخاف نعيش فيه !!! :new8:
> ...



*مررررسي يا عسل  
ربنا يخليكي 
وشكرااا لذوقك ​*


----------

